

Record Industry Proves Again How Much They've Lost The Plot - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/10/record-industry-proves-again-how-much-theyve-lost-the-plot/

======
tx
Funny people. Sounds almost like downloading web sites, burning them onto CDs
and selling to people.

